# nero und mein DvD-player



## theO-RdW (18. Juli 2004)

hi leute

Also ich hab mir nen DvD brenner gekauft und eingebaut und die software die dabei war auch gleich mit installiert. Und funktionieren tut es auch das brennen nur mit nero nicht. Irgedwie wird mein DvD-brenner nicht von nero erkannt als rekorder, es erkennt nur mein anderen brenner und den image rekorder.

also meine daten:
-Samsung DVD R/RW SH-W08A
-Nero 6.0.0.9
-Win Xp pro
...

hmm hab überall gesucht und nichts dazu gefunden, hoffentlich werde ich hier fündig 

/edit: prob hat sich irgendwie von allein gelöst, aber die rege beteidigung ist schon toll...


----------

